# "Audi" Engine Mod for Throttle Response



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

Pulling this mod some of us tested in the WDYDTYMK2TT? Starts on Page 108, post #2694

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9025041-What-did-you-do-to-your-MK2-Tiguan-today/page108

You will see I reference a YouTube video as this mod seems to be a fan with owners of Golfs and some Arteon owners. Thank you to Zimmie to test it out first, Kurt and others in the thread referenced. Here are the two videos that peaked my interest and the second video does a better job of presenting the coding changes. Coding changes have been performed in OBD11 and VCDS.

https://youtu.be/9ryZps0JWiI

https://youtu.be/oWkgvIPiQ0M

This particular mod produces a better and more linear throttle response than the one that most have done in Control Module 44 (Steering) when changed from Gradual to Direct. Honestly it seems the Steering mod from gradual to direct to be more placebo than anything else. From indications of those that tested this “Audi” mod, even myself, I can attest quicker response off the line, stay in the power band longer, and has a growl. In Eco mode Kurt has noticed that the throttle responds faster, you just don't stay in gears longer. 

Be aware this mod is performed at your own risk and only appears to be available for MY2019 & MY2020. Owners of MY18 report when they go to make the coding change to Control Module 01 (Engine) they get an Error 31: Request out of range.

Now onto the coding!

*Direct Throttle Response* 

_Control Module 44 - Steering_
Adaptations
Find Driving Profile
Change from Gradual to Direct

*"Audi" Engine Mod - Tiguan specific*

_Control Module 01 - Engine_
Long Coding
Byte 0
Uncheck Bit 0, check Bit 1
Hex value should show 02 now for the value
Do It!

Now after these have been performed, perform a scan, clear your faults and enjoy!

ACC module coding is NOT required for Tiguans unlike the Golf’s. See post #29 and on for issues and eventual confirmation that this appears to be Golf specific. 

In the videos above there is talk of changing the Control Module 03 (Brakes) to reduce wheel hop. Looks like this produces faults but can be cleared, but how effective is it is the question on the Tiguan so far. No difference noticed but others are testing. Here is the coding if you want to experiment for those with more knowledge of Rough Road Optimization which supposedly replaces Steering Vibration Reduction. 

_Control Module 03 - Brakes_
Adapation
Find Rough Road Optimization
Change to Deactivate
Do It!

I hope this helps and others can chime in with experiences, feedback, etc.

**Eco mode is more responsive as Kurt mentioned. Adaptive Lane Keep Assist (if coded) steers for ~20 seconds every time on its own before prompting the driver to Please take the steering wheel.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Awesome write up and thank you for doing that. I wonder what other Brand logic things we can play with? I’m soooo curious if that could change the AID at all? Audi gauges? Google maps? Maps on both screens? Or more!!! 


Kurt


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Mine is working as advertised, but I still have the ABS fault code (8314) even after clearing the codes. 

It says: Check coding of ECU's on Powertrain Data Bus P1647 00 [009]--[FCAN: Coding of ESP and TSK does not fit together]

Thoughts?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you do the rough road optimization?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Great job on the write up! 

Can confirm this works on my 2019 Canadian Model Highline SEL-P R-Line!

Also noticed today that the cruise increments have gone back up to 10 km at a time, noticed at first they were 2,3,2,3 and now it's back to 10. 

ACC display still shows a distant vehicle even when no car is around. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

[mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]thank you!

Yea I’m wondering if for Audi an always present faded vehicle means that the radar is ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you do the rough road optimization?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

By chance have you tried backing out the module 01 and module 13 coding? What’s your 01 module Byte 0 hex value? Can you provide a screen shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Worked on my 2018 SE! Sport mode is super quick from a stop now. Reminds me a lot of how my old 2008 Audi Q7 4.2 drove. Much quicker engine response. I also have TSB done on my 2018 which brings transmission coding the same as 2020s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Worked on my 2018 SE! Sport mode is super quick from a stop now. Reminds me a lot of how my old 2008 Audi Q7 4.2 drove. Much quicker engine response. I also have TSB done on my 2018 which brings transmission coding the same as 2020s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, I wonder why other MY18 models are getting Error 31? Maybe they haven’t had the TSB performed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, I wonder why other MY18 models are getting Error 31? Maybe they haven’t had the TSB performed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose that’s possible. I performed it with the ignition in accessories mode (one click of button and foot off brake) and OBD11 accepted the coding. 

I am getting an ABS error that won’t go away. But it’s only showing up when I scan, not on the dash thankfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, no ABS error/faults here even from the start here. Did you try the rough road optimization mod? Have you done any coding to the brake module before this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Nope I haven’t but I’ll try the rough road optimization tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> Nope I haven’t but I’ll try the rough road optimization tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it now!! It’s only 730


Kurt


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> By chance have you tried backing out the module 01 and module 13 coding? What’s your 01 module Byte 0 hex value? Can you provide a screen shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'l try tomorrow as well. I'll put all back and see if the fault goes away. My 01 module Byte 0 hex value was 02. I'll get up some pics as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hold on I just read your post and you said your 01 Byte 0 hex value WAS 02? Is that a typo or is the hex value different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just saw a Facebook member claim he got his ‘18 working as well with no errors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea D3Audi got it to work on his MY 18 SE. he did mention that the TSB had been done. 

Isn’t there a way to fix an Error 31 issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’ve never ever encountered that error, so I have zero familiarity with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m searching, I thought I recalled something about clearing your cache or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hold on I just read your post and you said your 01 Byte 0 hex value WAS 02? Is that a typo or is the hex value different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it was 01, I changed it to 02.

When I made the change, VCDS had a pop up saying something about using 12345, or do I want to change the coding as it is (I don't quite remember the wording). I chose "change it as is". Did I do that incorrectly, and maybe that's why I'm getting the fault?

Either way, I'll play more tomorrow and see what I come up with.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds like VCDS recoding. I had this pop up after I had warranty work performed and the dealer talked with the VW mothership. Did you get this?










It’s been almost 6 or 7 months but I believe you press yes. This could be the issue. 

I don’t know how you get this to come back if you need it. 

Maybe someone can chime in or it’s probably somewhere in the Ross-Tech manual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

If I remember I’ll try this off road mod tomorrow for my 40 mile drive to my brothers. Headed up to work on a Beetle I just bought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sounds like VCDS recoding. I had this pop up after I had warranty work performed and the dealer talked with the VW mothership. Did you get this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it! 

I pressed no....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think there is a value box on the screen for the controller you want to access before you go into long coding or adaptations, but I can’t recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sounds like VCDS recoding. I had this pop up after I had warranty work performed and the dealer talked with the VW mothership. Did you get this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed the engine code back to 01, and this popped up again. This time I said yes. I ran some errands, re scanned when I got back. The error was still there, so I cleared it, scanned again, and all was good.

In my engine long coding, I had to manually enter 01 (to change back), in the drop down box, the only option is 02 AUDI. I thought that was weird.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

What do you mean in 02? Do you mean the transmission module?

Never mind, I follow now you mean in module 13 the only available option is Audi. Was it set there already or did you have VW?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What do you mean in 02? Do you mean the transmission module?
> 
> Never mind, I follow now you mean in module 13 the only available option is Audi. Was it set there already or did you have VW?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I open up long coding in Control Unit 01-Engine, Byte 0, it was 01 by default, but I have a menu below that was blank, when I click on that menu, the only option is 02 Audi. To change back, I had to manually click on the 02 in the coding line, and type 01 to revert back.

I'll try and get some screenshots. I haven't messed with module 13 at all, as I don't have ACC


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

So, I tried this mod today, and on the ACC / distance assist front, I notice two immediate losses of functionality. Whether they have any impact (no pun intended) on FCW/FCA functionality is unknown at this time.

First, When ACC is in standby mode, forward vehicle targets don't seem to be actively indicated anymore, that is, as an above poster noted, there is always a greyed out vehicle present in the AID while in standby. Contrast this to the original functionality that would actively indicate a forward vehicle radar target whether ACC was on standby or engaged, even indicating passing cars as targets when stopped at a traffic light.

Secondly, following distance minimums warning indication is no longer functional. When following vehicles below minimum safe FCA braking distance, there is no longer an AID warning indication. This loss is most concerning to me as it indicates a possible loss of critical functionality in the FCW/FCA system. 

I would be extremely cautious of the parts of this mod that involve the Engine/ACC coding at the moment. I will be reverting back to original settings for the time being.

As for the offroad wheel hop reduction and throttle response curve settings, those seem to be fine and don't involve a possible loss of critical safety functionality.

-Daniel

'18 Tiguan SEL-P Rline.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

I tested this out today driving around town and in traffic, FCW/FCA does work when set to Early in Settings in the MIB. 

I agree after more testing where it wasn’t just one car on the highway at night during time of this initial change, ACC isn’t accurate in distance on the AID with around the town driving. Never an issue as actual physical distance was correct at all times. I will say the braking is smoother and better at controlling distance at stops. This might explain why I didn’t get any FCW/FCA until I set it to Early? I did have one instance when stopped at a light that the “Golf” on the dash disappeared and popped back. I would have to assume if no foot was on the brake the car would have moved if under the ACC is ready timing. It was far after and only happened once, but still a concern. 

Some other observations and some may only pertain to my coding. 

Over take right prevention only comes on at 55+ now. Which I like!

Under ACC I turned on MMI functionality and the screenshot below are the options presented. With this mod the last option is no longer available. 










I have Adaptive Lane Assist enabled and in VW mode it would stay between the lines from anywhere to 5 to ~15 seconds but dependent on road complexity. Now it is ~20 seconds and stays centered regardless of lane complexity which I find interesting. 

For the engine part that did cross my mind but having read about the development of this particular Gen it appears to have actually been developed by Audi and used in the A4(?). Then it got me thinking this can’t be any worse than flashing the ECU. 

Looking forward to other feedback or thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For the engine part that did cross my mind but having read about the development of this particular Gen it appears to have actually been developed by Audi and used in the A4(?). Then it got me thinking this can’t be any worse than flashing the ECU.


Does this mean that our engine warranty is ruined? Lol

I’m very curious what the engine mod does. There’s a clear difference and I want to call it a placebo because the power comes on earlier but it really feels like there’s more power on the butt dyno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*



D3Audi said:


> Does this mean that our engine warranty is ruined? Lol
> 
> I’m very curious what the engine mod does. There’s a clear difference and I want to call it a placebo because the power comes on earlier but it really feels like there’s more power on the butt dyno.
> 
> ...


I don’t see how this could void engine warranty, maybe I didn’t word that sentence earlier above well, lol. 

Even in the video by NetCruzer he mentions how VW throttle response starts as a curve and then becomes linear. While Audi is a quick and linear response. It’s not the first time I’ve heard how the two brands differentiate themselves. I do feel like there is more power going to the wheels, but is this a result a steeper/quicker throttle response making one think there’s more power?

Maybe someone with a dyno can confirm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]LennyNero [/mention]maybe we keep the brand logic to VW for ACC. The Arteon contact I have didn’t need to make the ACC brand logic change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

On my '18 SEL-P, RossTech is telling me error 31, invalid when I try the change to redefine VW -> Audi


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gerardrjj said:


> On my '18 SEL-P, RossTech is telling me error 31, invalid when I try the change to redefine VW -> Audi


See if the VCDS steps above help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

Changed Brand Logic to VW and no errors when scanned. Will report findings while driving. 

The FCW/FCA too close icon (car ! car) is now back on the bottom of the AID. ACC behavior is normal on the dash. 

Appears that the Brand Logic change is specific to the Golf. Not needed for the Tiguan. Will adjust coding in first post and my doc. 

Now we just need to see if there is a VW/Audi gearhead to shine any additional light on this particular mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My living mod doc has been updated, removed the ACC module change as it’s not necessary on the Tiguan platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for testing and the write-up. 

Anyone done this with OBDeleven with iOS?

Quickest place to order still ECS?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

RADON said:


> Thanks for testing and the write-up.
> 
> Anyone done this with OBDeleven with iOS?
> 
> Quickest place to order still ECS?


You’re welcome! 

I did the mod in OBD11 on iOS. 

Yes, order from ECS. Fast shipping and good pricing at times. Order the Pro model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome thanks. Have two cars to mod now.



Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> I did the mod in OBD11 on iOS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice, what you modding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice, what you modding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The new tig and the 19 R. I've already done a few things for the Golf in the carista app, but wanted to be able to long code. 

Not sure if I should undo the carista changes or leave them as is.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe for the Golf R you will need to perform the ACC brand logic mod per the videos referenced. That mod is not needed for the Tig per findings. 

I’d probably leave in place. The Pro model allows for you to perform long coding. Apps are nice but I rarely touch them as I’ve done a lot of mods before owning OBD11, and since I can’t see what their apps do I don’t want them to impact coding I’ve done or figured out. For example lighting mods they offer with apps I don’t touch as I spent a lot of time figuring my rear tails out and don’t want their apps to impact what I’ve done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

RADON said:


> Thanks for testing and the write-up.
> 
> Anyone done this with OBDeleven with iOS?
> 
> Quickest place to order still ECS?


I’ve performed the steering assist and so far so good. On to step 2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Reihenmotor5, excellent update. I didn't have the time to fool around with enabling and reverting each portion of the mod. But, I can happily report that simply changing the engine module brand coding without changing the ACC coding has worked perfectly. No codes set and no other issues. 

Thanks so much for the time you put into helping out everyone on this forum.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

[mention]LennyNero [/mention]man thank you and you’re welcome! If it helps others enjoy their vehicle more that’s the motivation. I can’t take credit, others have helped, tested and my living mod doc is a consolidation of everything out there that has worked on the Tiguan. 

Now if we can determine what exactly the engine mod is doing that would be great outside of what other people have said/claimed after performing the mod on Golfs and Arteons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

Great work and information! Thank you!
I look forward to getting this done on my car.

I have highlighted it to Carista support for them to look at adding in their app and directed them this way. They will look in to it.
I’ve invested in Carista and don’t want to add the expense of ODB11 pro just for this change - if I don’t have to. ......


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

xd-data-ii said:


> Great work and information! Thank you!
> I look forward to getting this done on my car.
> 
> I have highlighted it to Carista support for them to look at adding in their app and directed them this way. They will look in to it.
> I’ve invested in Carista and don’t want to add the expense of ODB11 pro just for this change - if I don’t have to. ......


I’m not familiar with Carista, does it not allow you to perform manual changes whether in Adaptations or Long Coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

I just did changes on my 2018 Highline in Canada. It works great. What a difference. I did have errors after the setting change, cleared it, drove around and scan it again with common satellite radio error. Which appears every other time. Driving lot better, i mean a LOT. 

Also, two weeks I got bulletin performed on my vehicle so I don't know if that helps or not. 

Once again thanks everyone for info and work done.


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m not familiar with Carista, does it not allow you to perform manual changes whether in Adaptations or Long Coding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just what customization's and adaptations they program in to the app. It doesn't have a way of doing manual coding. Effectively it makes the coding change for you - much like OBD11s one-tap app option (which you pay extra for).
But most of the features OBD11 can enable on the car Carista has it so far (a lot of people have been using Carista for a while before OBD11) .... so don't want to spend $130 to just add this one code change. Hopefully they will add it soon.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

xd-data-ii said:


> Just what customization's and adaptations they program in to the app. It doesn't have a way of doing manual coding. Effectively it makes the coding change for you - much like OBD11s one-tap app option (which you pay extra for).
> But most of the features OBD11 can enable on the car Carista has it so far (a lot of people have been using Carista for a while before OBD11) .... so don't want to spend $130 to just add this one code change. Hopefully they will add it soon.


Send the coding to them. I believe that is what others do for OBDeleven. Then they add it too the apps. 


Kurt


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

I did and they are looking to add it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Send the coding to them. I believe that is what others do for OBDeleven. Then they add it too the apps.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Did they do this coding for the Golf platform? I got a feeling they’d stay away from a mod like this, just my thought, I could be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

Worked on mine!! Very noticeable improvement. I have a 2019 Tiguan and I always hated the way throttle response reacted. Now it drives like a regular car. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

I’ve gotten this error two times now over the last week while using cruise control. 2018 SE. I don’t have ACC, just standard poor man’s cruise control. The only setting I changed was the engine long coding. 

error goes away if I restart the car 

Hmm. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is there a module for cruise control maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did they do this coding for the Golf platform? I got a feeling they’d stay away from a mod like this, just my thought, I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They most definitely will not include something like this as an app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> They most definitely will not include something like this as an app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my thought, they’ll look at this and lawyers will say that’s a nope from me dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

I just tried this and got this







Any ideas?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Click on security access first and see what VCDS recommends for the security code. It’s probably 20103 or 31347, but see what the bubble says when you put your cursor in the field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

it says refer to service manual for valid security key and neither of those keys worked.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

Your last screen shot showed adaptations under module 44 and this screenshot shows module 01. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Available security codes for module 44, I’m pretty sure VCDS provides the same suggestions. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Module 01 suggestion but I didn’t need it to make my change to the long coding











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

My bad








Should I use 19249 Adaptation?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Either should work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Awesome, worked with Adaptation. Now second problem. 










I selected Coding - 07









I'm gonna owe you a six pack after this. :beer:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You need to click on long coding helper. Go to Byte 0 then follow the steps to make the change. I take it this is your first time going into long coding? If so make note of your changes. As I’ve stated any changes are performed at ones own risk. 

No need for a six pack, drink them for me since I can’t drink anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Yes, absolutely first time going in to this kind of changes. I only did a few small ones on my Audi. I made a screen capture of this original. Is this what I change to? 2 Audi?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep change it to Audi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

I was impulsive, I changed it, no error codes. I'm about to take a lil drive to see. Thank you so very much!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome, the hex value should show 02 for Byte 0. Run a scan with VCDS, probably have some faults but you can clear them and you’ll be good to go. You won’t get any errors on the dash, but good to run a scan after to clear fault codes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Well that put a lil pep in her step. I'm definitely a spirited driver and it's been difficult going from my A3 Stage 3 to the Tig so every little bit helps.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

For VCDS, look in C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug (or wherever you installed it) and keep a backup of AdpLog.CSV and CodingLog.CSV. Those two files have a detailed running log of old values, new values, and date time of your changes. Always keep this file. Make a note when you reinstall your OS or VCDS to capture this log.

Also, do a complete scan and backup/zip up the resulting output files in C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Logs so you have a known working "restore" point should you have issues with anything you change.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

dale333 said:


> Well that put a lil pep in her step. I'm definitely a spirited driver and it's been difficult going from my A3 Stage 3 to the Tig so every little bit helps.


Stage 3??? I’m thinking of that exact mod if I get an S3. I hear stage 3 in an S3 is like a waaaaaay cheaper version of an RS3 in terms of power. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Stage 3??? I’m thinking of that exact mod if I get an S3. I hear stage 3 in an S3 is like a waaaaaay cheaper version of an RS3 in terms of power.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Dude, to do it right, you’ll be up near the price of an Rs3 in no time. Might as well just go balls out at that point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Dude, to do it right, you’ll be up near the price of an Rs3 in no time. Might as well just go balls out at that point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe so but you can get S3 around here for under 20k


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*



2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Maybe so but you can get S3 around here for under 20k
> 
> 
> Kurt


Well, if you’re buying used that’s a whole other story then. You are correct. I just assumed you’d be buying new cuz you’re a baller! 

How’s your alltrack btw? Haven’t heard much about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Vasia01 [/mention]do we know exactly what the “Audi”engine mod is doing for cars like the Tiguan, Golf and Arteon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> See if the VCDS steps above help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reihenmotor5 , Are you referring to the recode post you made on this thread #26? if not care to point me toward the right post? 

I am running into Error 31 with my 18 SEL-P (Build 07/18). I ordered an OBDeleven to see if I have any success with that route. 

Anyone with an MY18 that has had success care to share your build dates? Methodology in getting rid of error 31? 



bokiRS said:


> I just did changes on my 2018 Highline in Canada. It works great. What a difference. I did have errors after the setting change, cleared it, drove around and scan it again with common satellite radio error. Which appears every other time. Driving lot better, i mean a LOT.
> 
> Also, two weeks I got bulletin performed on my vehicle so I don't know if that helps or not.
> 
> Once again thanks everyone for info and work done.


bokiRS,

Are you referring to the fuel line/shift point remap, aka TSB #01-19-02 in the thread "Want to fix your throttle response issues?" If so, I have also had that done to my car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes did you get that pop up from VCDS asking which option of Yes, No or Cancel was offered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Well, if you’re buying used that’s a whole other story then. You are correct. I just assumed you’d be buying new cuz you’re a baller!
> 
> How’s your alltrack btw? Haven’t heard much about it.
> 
> ...


It’s doing great. Don’t talk about it much cause it lives in Kansas with my friends. They have a double car garage and driveway. We all 3 bought it together for using at the cabin in Colorado. Roger and Scott use it the most cause he has a Mazda3 and Scott has an Audi A4. So they like having the flexibility of a wagon. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Well, if you’re buying used that’s a whole other story then. You are correct. I just assumed you’d be buying new cuz you’re a baller!
> 
> How’s your alltrack btw? Haven’t heard much about it.
> 
> ...


Baller . . Well kinda of. But I thought the same as you if I bought a new S3 and modded it. I’m sure it would push 60k. But I’m talking out my ass about the S3. I’m 6’4 and 300 pounds. I’m built like a defensive lineman. Getting in and out of a low car isn’t fun at 44 years old and creaky knees. 


Kurt


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Stage 3??? I’m thinking of that exact mod if I get an S3. I hear stage 3 in an S3 is like a waaaaaay cheaper version of an RS3 in terms of power.
> 
> 
> Kurt


It was a 2011 A3, not S3. It was the EA888 Gen1/2 engine so a S3 Gen3 would produce more power with even a stage 2 upgrade. I also agree with size, I'm 5' 11" and 47, climbing out of that car was knee and back breaking.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> I am running into Error 31 with my 18 SEL-P (Build 07/18). I ordered an OBDeleven to see if I have any success with that route.
> 
> Anyone with an MY18 that has had success care to share your build dates? Methodology in getting rid of error 31?


My 2018 SE is a 08/17 build date with the TSB and I got it to work via OBD11 in accessories mode. I had no issue at all with getting it to accept coding. It accepted it on first try. 

However I have since reverted it back to stock as I keep getting a cruise control error on dash, and passive ecu and abs codes. Really sucks because this tweak makes a pretty big difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

In the Tiguan if you haven’t changed it too increased traction you are missing out. Brake torque it a bit let revs build and the release!! It hooks and boogies!! I need Dragy to see the 0-60. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]D3Audi [/mention]by chance did you take a peek in the Golf threads on this? I wanna say there might be some info on non-ACC cars for this tweak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Just did this today on my MY19.5 SEL-P via OBD11. No errors, yet, but will keep an eye out.

Difference is there, but not world changing. Then again, I've built my driving habits around fuel economy over thrills. Nonetheless, when you put your foot down a little heavier it certainly responds earlier than before - and it's a nice enough of a difference that I'm going to keep it so long as I'm not getting errors.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No errors here since enabling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No errors here since enabling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No errors related to this mod here either. 

Still haven’t figured out my steering wheel heater error though. Been there since I bought the vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyone else notice a loss in fuel efficiency?

My driving habits are unchanged and I'm see 1-1.5l/100km worse fuel economy.


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

WISVW said:


> Mine is working as advertised, but I still have the ABS fault code (8314) even after clearing the codes.
> 
> It says: Check coding of ECU's on Powertrain Data Bus P1647 00 [009]--[FCAN: Coding of ESP and TSK does not fit together]
> 
> Thoughts?


I am also receiving this error. I went for several short drives at varying speeds and couldn't get it to go away. I then tried the rough road modification as well and it is still present, but I no longer receive the Triangle of Death on the dash. The errors are still present in the background, but it allows me to drive without any notifications of the errors. 2020 Tiguan SE 4 Motion for ref.

The driving response is about the same, but where I do notice the biggest improvement is in the neighborhoods and roundabouts. This is where I would normally be on/off the gas pedal through the various stops or turns and would press the pedal w/o knowing exactly when the engine/transmission would finally kick in and accelerate, and how much boost I'd actually receive when it finally did. It was especially nice to have an almost linear pedal response. I have all the Long coding and various steps ready to revert back to OEM if need be, but I'll give it a go this week and see if any changes or additional errors occur.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have adaptive cruise control or standard cruise control?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have adaptive cruise control or standard cruise control?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Standard CC.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

quattro90 said:


> I am also receiving this error. I went for several short drives at varying speeds and couldn't get it to go away. I then tried the rough road modification as well and it is still present, but I no longer receive the Triangle of Death on the dash. The errors are still present in the background, but it allows me to drive without any notifications of the errors. 2020 Tiguan SE 4 Motion for ref.
> 
> The driving response is about the same, but where I do notice the biggest improvement is in the neighborhoods and roundabouts. This is where I would normally be on/off the gas pedal through the various stops or turns and would press the pedal w/o knowing exactly when the engine/transmission would finally kick in and accelerate, and how much boost I'd actually receive when it finally did. It was especially nice to have an almost linear pedal response. I have all the Long coding and various steps ready to revert back to OEM if need be, but I'll give it a go this week and see if any changes or additional errors occur.


Did you use VCDS? I got the pop up asking to use certain VCDS supplied numbers for something. I said no, when it should have been yes, I guess. I reverted back to stock, got the same pop up, said yes this time, and all error codes went away.

I haven't gone back to Audi yet.


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

VCDS. No pop-up.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Anyone else notice a loss in fuel efficiency?
> 
> My driving habits are unchanged and I'm see 1-1.5l/100km worse fuel economy.


Not yet, but I need to drive a little more. I have only done the Engine Modification and not the Steering Assistance mod. I found that the Direct mode (Steering) mod was too jerky on take-off (which I know some like). With just the Engine mod (Audi vs VW), I think the car is more drivable. Without the mod, I thought the car was too non-linear in it's throttle response. Could be all in my head but I will continue to evaluate it. This is on a 2019, US spec, SE 2 wheel drive model with about 12k miles on it and driven in the valley of hell (Phoenix, AZ)


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Anyone else notice a loss in fuel efficiency?
> 
> My driving habits are unchanged and I'm see 1-1.5l/100km worse fuel economy.


I've driven about 400 miles in the past several days and I haven't noticed any decrease in avg fuel economy. Standard cruise control works like normal and ABS activates when I get on the brakes hard. Rear cross traffic alerts still beeps at me. Those are all the things that threw codes initially when I made the "Audi" change. Also, I haven't received any other dash notification from the Triangle of Death. But when I connect VCDS I still have fault the fault code in ABS module... The throttle is a bit improved and more linear, but it still is just "meh" overall.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

No noticeable changes here either. The first day or two in my wife’s vehicle I noticed a massive dip but the vehicle has since seemed to recalibrate itself and chalked it up to the ecu learning a change was made.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I agree you have to let the computer learn your driving habits again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Put like 600 miles on mine since the change. I feel w all 3 changes there is quite a noticeable difference. Very much so to be honest for such a simple switch. Felt the same way when we did the Audi throttle on my wife’s 19 golf r. 

No change in mpg for me. Much more enjoyable to drive overall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got back from a 3400 mile road trip and got about 22.6 mpg, this was with my Thule Motion XT XL box on and loaded with camping gear and the trunk loaded up. Mostly all highway miles driving 80-85 mph. For comparison before doing the code change I got 22.8 mpg on a 1400 mile road trip again with my Thule Motion XT XL box on and loaded but trunk was pretty much empty minus my subs (didn't want to remove them for the road trip so I used my cargo box) again it was mostly all highway miles driving 80-85 mph. So with my cargo box installed I didn't see much difference at all, and the difference I did see could easily be explained by the increase weight. I have a lead foot so my mpg always sucks! :laugh:


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Just getting home from work and Prepping for Neuspeed PM install. 

I’ve only seen 1 semi-informative Install video. 
Which ended up skipping what I feel is a somewhat crucial portion of the installation process. (Boost sensor connection cable Routing) Might take a shot at doing a step-by-step if anyone’s interested in a full detail

I’ve had some time to test the driving characteristics and at least perceived performance enhancements from Coding, in its current configuration. Still need to put the pedal to the Metal, to “feel the difference”. It is also almost 100° in Chicago suburbs and has been for the last few days. 

As for changes to fuel Economy... There’s so many things I could be a factor in the first one I always point to after performance mods... My heavy ass right foot  

Don’t get me wrong... Weather altitude and traffic conditions alone can cause significant loss in MPG. 

But we also just modified our vehicles to go even just slightly faster. That plus our “needing to feel the power increase” every time I press on the gas pedal... Is probably a big part of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

My apologies for the rant and ramble I’ll try to keep it shorter in the future haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agacom (Aug 16, 2020)

Does anyone know if the CARISTA app is the same? I plugged it into my car yesterday and found this option:

It was default selected to gradual. I switched it to direct. I really need to see today if I can tell if there is a difference or not.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s only part of the mod, not familiar with Carista so don’t know long coding capabilities of the device.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agacom (Aug 16, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s only part of the mod, not familiar with Carista so don’t know long coding capabilities of the device.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah okay. I’m just trying to save the $100+ dollars if getting the OBDEleven pro if I already have configured it with the carista


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Agacom said:


> Ah okay. I’m just trying to save the $100+ dollars if getting the OBDEleven pro if I already have configured it with the carista


It’s not part of Carista apps or whatever they call their one click process. I doubt it’ll be added. Does Carista allow for long coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Do I need to complete this step too if I dont have ACC? 


“Audi Engine Mod - Tiguan specific

Control Module 01 - Engine
Long Coding
Byte 0
Uncheck Bit 0, check Bit 1
Hex value should show 02 now for the value”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The engine mod is needed to be performed to get the increased response. For those without ACC there will be faults you need to clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The engine mod is needed to be performed to get the increased response. For those without ACC there will be faults you need to clear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple switch back if I can’t get them to clear though, ya?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes others in the thread have reverted back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone been to the dealership after making this change? I am wondering if they will pick up on the change and possible void warranty due to it. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Has anyone been to the dealership after making this change? I am wondering if they will pick up on the change and possible void warranty due to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I was at the dealer three times after this for a faulty door latch motor. Never mentioned. Supposedly they said they scanned my car for faults and found none at the first drop off for the door latch. Not fully believing that since I scanned my car with OBD11 and had 3 permanent faults for the front passenger door lock. 

My dealer sees that my AID is different, I have joker tail light mod (passed my inspection) and other modifications. 

It’s not a tune so I don’t expect you having an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Good to hear, I need to bring mine in soon for the windshield replacement and to have to check out my front passengers side strut. I have a pretty nasty bang coming from that corner when going over larger bumps.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Good to hear, I need to bring mine in soon for the windshield replacement and to have to check out my front passengers side strut. I have a pretty nasty bang coming from that corner when going over larger bumps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I think that is pretty standard on these Tigs. I think there may be a thread on that issue!


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

WISVW said:


> I think that is pretty standard on these Tigs. I think there may be a thread on that issue!


I thought I remembered reading a thread about it but I also remembered it being a recall for the 2018 model year and mine is a 2019. I figured I would see what the dealership says and if it doesn't go my way dig into it more.


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I thought I remembered reading a thread about it but I also remembered it being a recall for the 2018 model year and mine is a 2019. I figured I would see what the dealership says and if it doesn't go my way dig into it more.


Mines being doing the same and I have a ‘20. It’s not every bump, but still odd. Keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beer_is_good said:


> Mines being doing the same and I have a ‘20. It’s not every bump, but still odd. Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do, I will create a new thread once I bring it in.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Tried this mod out this morning. No issue switching to direct throttle response, but when I do the long coding it gives me a number of faults. Most cleared, but the brake one would not, and when I cleared once and rescanned I got a fault in the passenger side blind spot sensor. I reverted back to stock settings no issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes did you get that pop up from VCDS asking which option of Yes, No or Cancel was offered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Reihenmotor5 No I didn't get that message at all. 

Tried a few days ago with obdeleven, still no dice. To recap no luck with VCDS (Error 31) when trying to write coding and This error with OBDeleven:










I guess the pro is now I have an OBDeleven dongle in addition to VCDS & Carista (carista was waste of money IMO)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]SquarebackVR6 [/mention]I’m sure you were in the Engine control module, but just wanted to confirm. Any security access codes presented by either VCDS or OBD11?

Yea I never understood why people pick up Carista. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> @Reihenmotor5 No I didn't get that message at all.
> 
> Tried a few days ago with obdeleven, still no dice. To recap no luck with VCDS (Error 31) when trying to write coding and This error with OBDeleven:
> 
> ...


I’ve gotten that message as well. All you need to do turn off car and turn back on and reconnect to OBDeleven. That error is basically saying it lost connection. It’s not that big of deal. Sometimes it can also be because you need to back all the way out of the control module you are in. Go back in. Do security access before doing adaptations or long coding. Hope that helps. 


Kurt


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

I ended swapping back to the stock coding for the 01 Engine and 03 ABS rough road settings to get rid of the fault codes. There wasn't enough of a difference to warrant error codes in the background. I'll probably end up trying a pedal tuner in the near future.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not sure why others have fault codes, cleared mine and none have appeared after initial change. Now the only alterations made was 01 Engine and 44 Steering. I didn’t make changes to 03. Granted I have ACC on my model and it looks like those without ACC have fault codes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

*&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*

Anyone have the 24GB recall done and not be able to reactivate the Audi coding? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

zimmie2652 said:


> Anyone have the 24GB recall done and not be able to reactivate the Audi coding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


opposite: 2018 SEL-P, I enabled it for testing after the update and cannot turn it back off; VCDS returns error 31 when I try.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gerardrjj said:


> opposite: 2018 SEL-P, I enabled it for testing after the update and cannot turn it back off; VCDS returns error 31 when I try.


I figured it out this morning. There seems to be an additional step created. 

In engine long coding you must physically select between the VW and Audi engine types. Then change the bit #. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanojaz (Mar 19, 2021)

"
*Audi" Engine Mod - Tiguan specific*

_Control Module 01 - Engine_
Long Coding
Byte 0
Uncheck Bit 0, check Bit 1
Hex value should show 02 now for the value
Do It!

I tried the following but i get error (31) function not available, ps: i have the same configuration byte 0 with bit 0 checked, when i check bit 1 and uncheck bit 0 i got hex code to 02, when trying to validate i got the error above , anyone please ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What model year? I can confirm it works on 2018/2019 models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtdubber802 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just did the Audi portion of this on my ‘21 having done the linear profile change a couple of weeks ago. Drove it about 30 miles home and definitely feel an improvement in the throttle response. Seems to hunt for gears a lot less driving around town and isn’t as jumpy off the line. Big fan so far.


----------



## the6ixsportwagon (Apr 8, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not sure why others have fault codes, cleared mine and none have appeared after initial change. Now the only alterations made was 01 Engine and 44 Steering. I didn’t make changes to 03. Granted I have ACC on my model and it looks like those without ACC have fault codes?





vtdubber802 said:


> Just did the Audi portion of this on my ‘21 having done the linear profile change a couple of weeks ago. Drove it about 30 miles home and definitely feel an improvement in the throttle response. Seems to hunt for gears a lot less driving around town and isn’t as jumpy off the line. Big fan so far.


With the Pandemic keeping me at home most of the time I finally did this change on my 2 month old MY20 R-Line after going for gas a week ago. I did the scan first then made the changes without any issues (using OBDeleven), then it got parked for the week. 

Went for a drive on Friday to Costco to fill the fridge and get the next size up baby clothes and definitely felt a big difference in throttle response. Didn't even need to try Sport mode and it was much better. Do these fault codes only show up with another scan? I didn't see any messages pop up on the car. Note, I don't have the DAP (ie no ACC). I also didn't make changes to 03.


----------



## vtdubber802 (Aug 13, 2009)

the6ixsportwagon said:


> With the Pandemic keeping me at home most of the time I finally did this change on my 2 month old MY20 R-Line after going for gas a week ago. I did the scan first then made the changes without any issues (using OBDeleven), then it got parked for the week.
> 
> Went for a drive on Friday to Costco to fill the fridge and get the next size up baby clothes and definitely felt a big difference in throttle response. Didn't even need to try Sport mode and it was much better. Do these fault codes only show up with another scan? I didn't see any messages pop up on the car. Note, I don't have the DAP (ie no ACC). I also didn't make changes to 03.


I got a code related to the adaptive cruise immediately following the change which I cleared. Did not come back and everything is working as it should.


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally got my OBDeleven device. 
I applied this Audi engine change on my 2019 SE (no ACC). 
Definite noticeable improvement over just having the throttle direct threshold set a long while ago. Thanks!

I do have the Brakes P1647 “checking coding/versions of control module in drivetrain” fault code that always returns after clearing. 
I did also try deactivating the brakes rough road optimization but it didn’t help the fault from coming back. 
Anyone found a way to get this fault permanently cleared?


----------



## the6ixsportwagon (Apr 8, 2016)

xd-data-ii said:


> Finally got my OBDeleven device.
> I applied this Audi engine change on my 2019 SE (no ACC).
> Definite noticeable improvement over just having the throttle direct threshold set a long while ago. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Ya, that code shows up on every scan since making the change as well. I also don't have ACC.

More concerning is I've had my Cruise Control malfunction 4 times. I'm not sure yet if it can be attributed to the mod or not (I did the mod at 728 km, now I'm at 1700 km). It seems to be related to this error code:

Trouble codes:
U112200 - Databus implausible message
Intermittent
Date: 2021-03-28 21:59:10
Mileage: 779 km
Priority: 2
Malfunction frequency counter: 3
Unlearning counter: 255
Engine speed: 1832.00 1/min
Normed load value: 0.0 %
Vehicle speed: 108 km/h
Coolant temperature: 92 °C
Intake air temperature: 7 °C
Ambient air pressure: 1010 mbar
Voltage terminal 30: 14.800 V
Dynamic environmental data: 209628162C0000162920162A000012B0FF9C

Malfunction: Cruise control simply stops working, and an orange symbol takes the place of the regular "cruise is enabled(white)/cruise is engaged (green)" in the dashboard. Turning cruise on/off doesn't fix the problem. Turning the car on/off for just 1 second resets the system and cruise is back.


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks
Got a chance to test cruise control, after your info, today (2019 SE). 
And indeed the control cruise does malfunction each time after a little while. Symbol per the pic and it can’t be reset when driving. Like you said, car needs to be stopped and restarted. 

I’m going to try set the Active Cruise Control module from VW to Audi and test again to see if that stops this issue before having to undo this all and go back to VW engine setting. 

I did also notice the transmissions a little more jerky at times with this mod. 









This is the code I get now in the Engine Module


----------



## the6ixsportwagon (Apr 8, 2016)

xd-data-ii said:


> Thanks
> Got a chance to test cruise control, after your info, today (2019 SE).
> And indeed the control cruise does malfunction each time after a little while. Symbol per the pic and it can’t be reset when driving. Like you said, car needs to be stopped and restarted.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Two thoughts:

1. Your fault code seems to be different than mine. But it sort of aligns with what happens- my fault usually occurs when the car goes over a bump/around a corner with cruise on. 

2. Seems like the settings change has more to do with the fault than something wrong with the car, which is both a frustration (I like the throttle response change) and a relief (won't have to take the car into the dealer).

COVID has gotten worse here in Toronto so I haven't gone far / driven the car in over a week, so I have no further test results to share.


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

Since applying the VW to Audi change in the Adaptive Cruise Control module (even though I don’t have ACC), the cruise control has been working fine and no issues like before.

Edit: see post 141. This in fact doesn’t fix the cursor control issue.


----------



## the6ixsportwagon (Apr 8, 2016)

xd-data-ii said:


> Since applying the VW to Audi change in the Adaptive Cruise Control module (even though I don’t have ACC), the cruise control has been working fine and not issues like before.
> 
> So I would say this Cruise control code change is definitely necessary as well. For cars without ACC.


Thanks for the info! Will try it out soon.


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn! Driving today I got the cruise control error symbol and CC stopped working. Had two engine, one brake and one ACC module fault codes. 
So it seems this doesn’t fix that issue. 

I reverted the engine and ACC module coding back to original VW as well as reversing the brake rough road optimization setting. 
I then noticed the front assist symbol (too close to car in front) on in the IC screen. And realised I hadn’t been seeing that at all since the engine mod change to Audi. So I guess front assist wasn’t working. 

So I wouldn’t recommend this mod for non-ACC cars since I would think having cruise control fail and front assist not working is not a worthwhile trade off for the slight increase in throttle response this give. I’ll just use sports mode a little more.


----------



## JGaikwad (Oct 4, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> *&quot;Audi&quot; Engine Mod for Throttle Response*
> 
> Pulling this mod some of us tested in the WDYDTYMK2TT? Starts on Page 108, post #2694
> 
> ...


I did the coding as noted - changed driving profile to direct, hex value to 02, and deactivated rough road optimization. Got a few errors and cleared all, except the ABS error won’t go away. Fault code P164700, status static. No errors on the dashboard though. Is that normal?
2020 Tiguan comfortline Canada.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Never tested on a 2020 myself, so I can’t say. I’m only aware of 2018 & 2019 models. Maybe early build 2020s had no issue, anyone with an early build 2020 have success? What’s your production date? 

Maybe try turn rough road optimization back on since that’s in 03 controller if I recall. See if that resolves the fault code. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGaikwad (Oct 4, 2020)

Quick update - after changing the ACC brand logic to Audi (even though my car doesn’t have ACC) and rescanning via OBD11 shows no faulty control units but the ABS logo is illuminated and there is the same error mentioned above under Brakes control unit.


----------



## JGaikwad (Oct 4, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Never tested on a 2020 myself, so I can’t say. I’m only aware of 2018 & 2019 models. Maybe early build 2020s had no issue, anyone with an early build 2020 have success? What’s your production date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Production date is March 2020. Please also see the update message I just posted. Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JGaikwad said:


> Quick update - after changing the ACC brand logic to Audi (even though my car doesn’t have ACC) and rescanning via OBD11 shows no faulty control units but the ABS logo is illuminated and there is the same error mentioned above under Brakes control unit.
> View attachment 113800


No need to change the ACC brand to Audi, that’s discussed earlier in the thread. Plus I see someone above your post has a 2020 with no ACC. I didn’t have a standard cruise control model when I had my Tiguan, but if I don’t have a particular controller I don’t code for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

See my posts above that shows this doesn’t work with cleared codes and will disable your front assist from working. 
Better not using this mod.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct and also see my first post that I edited to show Audi brand for ACC is not needed and Golf specific and then I reference post #29 as to why and additional testing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGaikwad (Oct 4, 2020)

xd-data-ii said:


> See my posts above that shows this doesn’t work with cleared codes and will disable your front assist from working.
> Better not using this mod.


Yeah, seems like it. Reverting it back to normal now. Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

All I kept was the engine mod as listed in my mod doc:









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





Others did testing and reported back to tweak it for the Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

I have 2020 SE with retrofitted ACC. I changed throttle to direct and engine mod to ”Audi”. No issues. No errors and front assist work.


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

Alexnev said:


> I have 2020 SE with retrofitted ACC. I changed throttle to direct and engine mod to ”Audi”. No issues. No errors and front assist work.


Because you have ACC …


----------



## Trav_mk7r (10 mo ago)

WISVW said:


> Mine is working as advertised, but I still have the ABS fault code (8314) even after clearing the codes.
> 
> It says: Check coding of ECU's on Powertrain Data Bus P1647 00 [009]--[FCAN: Coding of ESP and TSK does not fit together]
> 
> Thoughts?


My car is currently showing these codes, any rule out what they mean Or what caused it.


----------

